# Don't forget to submit your meter readings tonight!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...as the price cap goes up tomorrow (UK members without smart meters only).

But whatever you do...do not add any extra units on at the lower price as that would be fraud and very, very naughty!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

????

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Web sites are crashing, companies are saying if you can't log in take a photograph of the reading.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did mine a few days ago anticipating it would be chaos. I dunno whats going on with my E-on next account. Every month it keeps going up in credit. Now its like £370 in credit or something yet when I work out roughly what they are charging on DD its about right with the units we have used.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't panic, Octopus Energy said today that the companies will use their estimates that are pretty accurate if you send them in 2/3 times a year. In fact anyone who has been actively cutting down their consumption (or have been away) could lose money by sending in a reading.

A unit used next week will cost more than one logged this week. So if their estimate is higher than the actual meter reading you sending in the reading will actually cost you money. Still people like a good panic don't they.:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

British Gas website was down yesterday but now up and running as I have just submitted my electricity reading. You will need your account number (both numbers if you have gas with them as well) and you can put in the date of the reading i.e. yesterday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't understand why you need to 'submit' anything with everyone having so called 'smart' meters now. Can't the meter 'send' the reading?
Our smart meter adjusts the high and lo tariff consumption and every two months we get a very detailed and itemised bill showing X consumption, Y cost and then a whopping Z taxes added.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

"Everyone" doesn't have a smart meter Ray.

We don't and I'd be surprised if more than half the population do in the UK tbh.



Edited to add: I looked it up and was surprised to see over 24m of them in use now representing about 45% of the population (2021 figures).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry G, I understood they were being forced onto the populace as here in France. We (I) fought against one for almost three years but in the end they won and it was foisted onto us last year. Ironically the first bill was estimated?
Hardly an advancement unless your a supplier.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had the bl00dy Linksys “Smart” meter fitted, against our wishes, but after being given threats of being cut off completely, unless we gave them access to fit it, that was fitted more than two YEARS ago.

BUT, EVERY bill since that time has been an estimate and it appears EDF have no clue about if/when that might change.

We are paying for the bl00dy thing, as all of us are but it is a total waste of space.

Smart ? Yes for the company supplying and fitting them, but not for the consumer footing the bill.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no idea what a smart meter is, I know there used to be a special time of day when electricity was cheaper.

My monthly payment amount for this May and for the next 11 months arrived by email this morning, 15€ a month more than last year.

Will there be any Stellplatz places this year with free electricity, its usually free at Sandstedt, the place I am going for Easter, I wonder if it still will be.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont have a smart meter and dont want one either after hearing the stories about them.

Mobile phone bills going up this month also. Just renegotiated mine with Vodaphone in anticipation of this years (hopefully) long trip and got a better deal with 150gb instead of 60gb which is locked in price for 12 months.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We did ours just to be on the safe side, both with photographs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have held out against a smart meter too. initially because of the horror stories about them and then also because we had really pants broadband so it wouldn't have worked properly anyway.

Mobile phone are currently £6.50 a month going up by 3% or summat so not bothered on that front tbh.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

10 or 12 years ago Credit Agricole introduced a 40 cent monthly charge to clients. I complained and said why? Admin was all they said.
The charge now in €1 to all 52 million clients each month. Not bad bucks every month for very little.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We refused to have a smart meter in the old house. No choice in the new one  I kept telling everyone that you can hire one from the library and it will tell you what your appliances are costing you. Once you know you know. No need to have constant reminders.
The new bungalow has solar panels so we will export back to the grid. Obviously a smart meter is needed in those circumstances. I read the meter yesterday and I see that our bill since it was installed on Christmas eve is £112. That includes the electric heating being used to warm up the new walls and all the power tools etc. We were also living in the van and heating that too.

A camper I bumped into told me that he has already visited CL's where they are metering electricity


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Earlier generation smart meters won’t necessarily communicate with a supplier if you’ve changed supplier since it was fitted as they were mostly supplier specific in terms of comms.

Just one of the cock ups Ofgem made when they commanded smart meter fitting. They foolishly didn’t require a meter comms send and receive system that would work right across the market. Many, like my own company, raised this as an issue at the design stage but Ofgem just wanted a quick roll out to tick a box.

All the costs of meter fitting and subsequent corrections naturally fall on the customer.

Terry


----------

